# Firefox 72 picture in picture video working on Freebsd



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi

Just a head up that Firefox 72 picture in picture video is working on Freebsd

Open a video on youtube click the blue icon that appears on compatible video players/embeds.
This makes the video “pop out” in to its own floating player frame which you can resize and reposition on your screen.






Drag the bottom left corner of the pop out window to resize it,
you can also move the pop out player to another screen





Some of the older youtube videos like Sneezing Panda dont have the pip button for the pop out player

In my testing the pip pop out player works really well,
opening, resizing and closing the pip player so the video docks back into the youtube player has no lag at all

If you use i3wm you can also move the player to another workspace,
or make the player sticky so that it shows up on all your workspaces,
and it will float on top of other elements on the screen on all your workspaces

Which is very cool


----------

